# asrock wont detect my gpu..



## jshun123

just got a brand new asrock z77 extreme 4 ...
It does not detect my sapphire 6950 and ive tried using either pci slots...
Ive noticed alot of other people were also having same problem and wondering if i missed installing a driver or need a bios update........


----------



## StrangleHold

Is this something that just started happening? Or did you try using the 6950 and it doesnt work?

Just saw where you just got the Asrock. Try hooking it up to the onboard and see if it boots. If so, go into the bios and set it to look for PEG 1 on boot. Shut it back down and hook it up to the video card and see what happens. Make sure you got the PCIe power connectors plugged in.


----------



## jshun123

This.is brand.new mb and gpu ive been using it fine with my other mb....

And if i Hook my monitors on to onboard graphic it works but my device manager do not detect my gpu tried installing gpu driver with no Luck the mb just doesnt detect it on either slot


----------



## jshun123

And btw how do i set it to PEG 1
asrock bios is completely different from gigabyte lol


----------



## empty213

did you insert the 6 pin/8pin power connect to gpu?


----------



## Okedokey

Dude, seriously look up the manual.


----------



## jshun123

bigfellla said:


> Dude, seriously look up the manual.



Manual doesnt say what to do when its not even detecting gpu...
I called Asrock support and did all (although what they told me was pretty much the same as what people said around forum) in the end they told me to rma the board... They think one of the pins for detecting gpu in intel socket is damaged or defect.....
But yeah thanks for telling me to look up the manual thats where i found asrock tech support phone number

First time RMAing anything through out my build lol


----------



## Okedokey

Mate, check your cpu pins aren't bent. With a pair of tweezers, straighten any. I had a 580 not detect.


----------



## StrangleHold

Like said above. Check the motherboard CPU pins. The PCIe controller is on the processor. The right couple of pins could kill the PCIe slots on the board.

A Asrock Z77 should have a listing somewhere in the bios as to what video to look for first on boot. As in Onboard/PEG/PCI


----------



## jshun123

RMAed the board already to new egg before checking for bent pins lol....
Even pin is bent i will be able to rma it right? Im 100% sure i did not do anything stupid enough to bend any pins in cpu socket.... First thing i did aftet recieving the board was unpacking then put the cpu in right away with extreme care lol....


----------



## jshun123

Sorry to necro post but rma just got approved.but instead of.replacement they changed.it to refund im guessing because i bought it on sale and they did not want to give.out another asrock for 109..... Urg newegg disappoints me big time.....

i guess these are the troubles when u build ur own... And my 45 ish dollar wasted into shipping haha... Wat a joke.....

 i wont go asrock again.....but prob asus.... So can some one kindly recomand me a motherboard for i5 3570k.... Few decent one from 100-200 range perhaps
and bigger boards are better... My big fat hyprr 212 is making my 4th ram slot unusable although i only use 1 and 3 slots...


----------



## StrangleHold

For the money
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128544

If you want alittle higher end board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128545


----------



## jshun123

Leaning.little bit towards uh3h only because all the extra features on ud5h seems useless to me... I hope these will be the last board i would need for a while...


----------



## spirit

The UD3H is a great board, I'd go for it.


----------



## jshun123

Strange turn of event after speaking to the newegg they said they will replace the asrock through newegg next day delievery... Faith in newegg little bit restored hope i dont get another defective board


----------



## empty213

bent pins voids warranty.


----------

